# What's he building in there?



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

"What's he building" by Tom Waits. The album is "Mule Variations"


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Track 9 from Alan Black's site (album downloads are free):

http://web.mac.com/alanblack13/AlanBlack/CrippleCrabCrutch.html

has a mix with this. The other tracks are cool too (check out WHO’S AFRAID...gotta love BIOSPHERE's “PHANTASM”).


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## markk96 (Oct 21, 2008)

I used it on my talking skull, it is from Tom Waits. I have the MP3 if you want it.


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

markk96 said:


> I used it on my talking skull, it is from Tom Waits. I have the MP3 if you want it.



That would be great if you can do it. Thanks!!


----------



## markk96 (Oct 21, 2008)

Let me know, shoot me a PM and we can figure out a way.


----------

